# This always cheers me up



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

When I'm having a really bad day I like to dance with my bad self in front of the mirror. I'm so white so my dancing is awful but it's so much fun AND it's a form of exersice. Usually I'll end up getting a side stitch, but it's great while it lasts. Usually I do it right before I take a shower so I get to pretend like I'm some mesmerizing high class pole dancer. :stu


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

NightinGale said:


> Usually I do it right before I take a shower so I get to pretend like I'm some mesmerizing high class pole dancer. :stu


 :um

Just thinking about this has cheered me up. opcorn


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

:lol I do that too. Not the pole dancing part though. Sometimes I'll just put on some of the punk/ska from my youth and start dancing like a maniac and sing into a hairbrush. :hide I'm really glad nobody sees me doing it although I've done it with my sister and her best friend. All three of us are rediculous.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

NightinGale said:


> I'm so white so my dancing is awful


i used to think the same thing, then i went to the caribbean and saw the islanders dancing in similar ways. i remember i was at a party and told one of my caribbean buddies that i didn't know how to dance, and he replied with something to the effect of "you don't need to know how, you just feel it and do it!" :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> Usually I do it right before I take a shower so I get to pretend like I'm some mesmerizing high class pole dancer. :stu


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this... 

I used to think that my dancing was awful, but then I went to a party (yeah, like the only one I've ever been to EVER, besides those for family members), and people were like, "Wow, you're a great dancer." Hm. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Just thinkign life is fun is good too


----------



## Rozy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep, dancing is something that cheers me up too. I like to go out, to a rock club and dance there. But the thing I enjoy even more than that is dancing with myself, to anykind of music (yes, even Britney :afr ). It's reaaaly forfilling! I love it.. And I'm glad I'm not the only one  no matter how silly I look doing it ;-)

Lp Iva


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> When I'm having a really bad day I like to dance with my bad self in front of the mirror. I'm so white so my dancing is awful but it's so much fun AND it's a form of exersice. Usually I'll end up getting a side stitch, but it's great while it lasts. Usually I do it right before I take a shower so I get to pretend like I'm some mesmerizing high class pole dancer. :stu


lol this is an awesome thread. I think its a great idea.

Will you do the stripper pole dance for me when I get sad?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Singing is something I'm still kind of uncomfortable about doing in front of other people. It makes me feel so much better though. I sing to myself all the time and I can sustain some pretty high notes. I've sung a couple of times in front of my friends drunk and they were like "Wow, you have quite a voice."

Not to hijack you're thread or anything, thise just made me think of that.


----------

